# Spring hunt



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When hunting turkeys in the spring what kind's of calls and decoys are needed?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I have three Feathre Flex decoys. Two hens and a jake. I use the hens. They are light, move a little and look good. If you go with them, put them out in the yard on a warm day and they'll loose some of the crinkles they have when they come out of the box. The warmth of the sun fills them out.

I use diaphragm calls all the time. I've tried boxes and slates and such but just never got the hang of them. Diaphragms are harder to use, some say, but with some practice they work great and leave your hands free.

Hope this helps,
Dan


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Need? Not much.

A very simple push button box call and no decoy are all you need.

Decoys are nice and I use them more often than not, but they are not necessary. Often you are better off without them.

I have lots of calls. But they are not all needed. I have called in and killed more turkey with my Primos push button box call (spring hen), than all my other calls combined.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Like mentioned before.......All you need is one call you know how to use. That is it.

Here is what I have and my take (I have been hunting turkeys for 18 years and in up to 5 states a spring):

*Decoys:* Nice but not necessary. I have 5 decoys. I have 4 hens and 1 jake decoys. Now I don't use them all unless it is late season or early season. When I mean early is when the birds are still grouped up. When you see a couple of hens together. Late season I just want to many birds out to distract any incoming bird. This time of year it is hard to hunt in the woods with so much dense cover and I am on field edges.

Many different decoys out there. I like the buckwing bobble heads but you can lose the head and stakes very easy. I also like the flambeau. They are light and very collapseable.

*Calls:* I have too many calls. But each one can serve a purpose. I have 6 different mouth calls, one gobble call, three slate calls, box call and a push button yelper.

Now I can use everyone very effective and some have different tones. I have killed birds with everyone of these calls. But with that said I mainly use one of my slate calls because it gives out great volume. Then I use 2 mouth calls the most.

My take on calls is that you never know what pitch that will sound good to a tom.

Here is a story: I was in MO and I had a roosted tom about 200 yards in front of me. I was quiet and he had no clue I was there. Anyway I hit him up first with my slate call. He gobbled but did not cut me off. He just was gobbling back and forth on this ridge. Then after about a hour of this I switched to one of my mouth calls...same thing. He just was hung up or with hens I figured. So after about 45 mins of this I switched to another mouth call.....He cut me off. So I hit him with another series of yelps....he cut me off again. I then hit him with a soft purr.....he cut me off again. So I new he was on his way. Well needless to say he came in and brought two hens with him.......25 yards dead bird.

So the reason for this story is that you might need to have a couple of calls in your arsenal to bring in that tom. Good luck and if you have any questions feel free to pm me.

Chuck


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

The decoy with a Tom on top of a hen gets other Toms really jealous and they come in fast. I would have to say a mouth call is the best


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

It really depends on how much stuff you want buy!! All you really need is a simple push button call which are very easy to use if you are a beginner at calling turkeys. You can also upgrade to a diaphram mouth call, slate call, or a box call. As of decoys that is totally up to you what you want to spend. I am a believer in just one hen decoy but you can also buy jake/tom decoys now. I think at least one decoy is need just to keep the bird fixated on that instead of a little movement be yourself. 
Just my :2cents:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

5 dollar fleet farm deke works just fine!


----------

